# What do you guys think of this DMZ cycle?



## MadKazper (Apr 21, 2013)

Anything I should ad or take out? Thanks for any help!

CYCLE (Weeks 1-4)
Super-DMZ Rx ~ Weeks 1-4 @ 2 capsules a day ($60 for 60 pills)
Advanced Cycle Support ~ Weeks 1-4 @ 3 capsules at a day ($40 for 120 pills)
Ultra Male ~ Weeks 3-4 @ 1 capsule a day ($40 for 60 pills)

POST CYCLE THERAPY (Weeks 5-8)
Advanced Cycle Support ~ Weeks 5-8 @ 2 capsules a day
Clomid ~ 100/75/50/50 ($40 for 90 25 mg pills)
Ultra Male ~ Weeks 5-8 @ 1 capsule a day
E-Control ~ Weeks 6-8 @ 3 capsules a day ($40 for 90 pills)


----------



## MadKazper (Apr 21, 2013)

bump


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 21, 2013)

Dunno lol idk about all the all oral cycle stuff. First cycle i ever ran was 
1-4 SDMZ (the old banned stuff)
1-12 test 500mg EW
 gained so much is was great!


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sides from DMZ where horrible for me though. I would do it all over again if i had to but the sides where shit for me great product though


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't recommend doing an entire oral stack bc of the effects on your liver are really severe. I would suggest pinning something and combining that with your supps. Maybe super test or sustanol I got huge mass from both. Pick one that you like and run it for a cycle.


----------



## Liquidex (Apr 21, 2013)

Get some need2guard its pretty good product for heavy prohormone cycles.


----------



## pilip99 (Apr 22, 2013)

agreed on the test base whether it be trt dosage or anything a bit higher I would also add in 

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Iforce Nutrition Heart Help For Cheap!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 22, 2013)

It all looks good to me


----------

